# Nodak Slimdown Crew



## njsimonson

Well, I'll start it. As I have a wedding to get ready for next summer.

I am currently at 198 lbs. I'd like to be 172 by next June. I have made a monthly-goal plan to lose 3 pounds a month for the next six months then 2 pounds a month for the six after that. (I started June 4 at 202 lbs.) I figure that is a reasonable approach, and if I get there faster, that's great.

I am in no way endorsing any weight-loss plan, program or exercise routine, and before you plan on losing a significant amount of weight, contact your physician, etc. etc. But as the Quit Chew Crew thread has been very successful and this is more of a "support" thread than anything, I figure it will help.

Bummer of it all is, I broke a rib when I fell off a dock - I WISH it was from a muskie pulling me in, but it was just a slip in the rain three weeks ago and that has limited my exercise to 4 miles of walking a day, as opposed to riding bike and weightllifting like normal. So I've been concious about what I eat and try to walk a lot. In a month, I can probably start biking to work again and maybe ease into some weights shortly thereafter.

So if you want to lose that weight you put on in the Quit Chew Crew thread, this will be your outlet. (You'll be lighter for those humps through the sloughs and badlands this fall!) Anyone else in? What are your goals? Any tips? Hope to see you here.

Maybe "Slim" Doug Leier or Sodsucker or others who have had success can share their secrets with us as we go along!

My scale says 198 but heres a picture of me fishing last weekend what do you think










*Hahaha - Damn, that is the funniest thread hack I've seen in years. Must by Hustad's doing, LOL. * Actually, it looked more like this:










You can see I'm visually upset, because I sunk the Grumman AND lost a mondo largemouth - Damn you Donuts, why are you so tasty?!


----------



## adokken

I am at 206 now, would like to lose 10 pounds before the end of the summer. But waiting for a knee replacement, Its a handicap if one cannot walk for exersise. :beer:


----------



## deacon

Nick, I'm in let me weigh my fat #$$ tonight and will set some goals. I suppose that means no more golf cart.

My one vice I will not give up is fried fish, wait second would be beer, okay 3rd is fresh summer berries on ice cream. That is it. Actually bran cereal with fresh berries and a little cream is awesome.

Walking 4 miles a day that is great!


----------



## bioman

After my first born, I went through the battle.

My 0.02 cents, for what it is worth. The easiest part of the process is taking off the weight. You have made the committment so you will make it happen. The biggest challenge is keeping the weight off in the future.

After you reach your target weight, limit your carb intake. I lost 12 pounds and have kept the weight off for 6 years. Whenever I hit a bump in the road, I switch to a higher protein intake, increase the cardio and usually can drop a pound or two in a week.

Best of luck, and don't get down when you hit those plateaus. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## angus 1

Count me in . Up until 3 years ago I was in decent shape ( I rode bulls) 165 lbs or so . I do know its quite a bit more now. I'm GUESSING 200+ I'll weigh myself and let ya know.


----------



## AdamFisk

Well, about the time all you guys were quitting chew, I started a diet. Right after Turkey Day I started it up, have lost 75lbs since. All I have to say is WILL POWER. Same as the chew, once you get it in your head that you want to lose, you will be fine.

I probably went from taking in 3000-4000 calories a day to 1000-1500. When I started out I could barley run a mile, last night I did 4.25 on the treadmill. Man it feels awesome. I will say this though, I did not quit chewing and that has kept me from eating alot. I knew I couldn't do both, so I went with the easier one. Now I just have to keep it off.

Good Luck
Adam


----------



## nate_dogg

Being an x football player, it is hard for me to loose weight because i am used to such a high level of activity. trying to get to that same level is hard on your own.

For the past month, my wife and I have been eating better and cutting out unnecessary carbs. I so far have went from 335 to 320. My goal is to hit 280. So far for exercise we have just been walking, but we are joining a gym in the next couple weeks so this will help the activity level.

Good luck to everybody and I'm in.

Nate.


----------



## angus 1

HOLY $*&%* 211lbs. I'm only 5'10" . Well here I go .


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well I started last week. I was 240 lbs now I am 235lbs.

What I am doing is changing my diet. I am eating better. Instead of chips I grab fruit and veggies. If I want a snack I eat some almonds or other nuts. Instead of the king cut of prime rib I am going with the queen or ordering a smaller steak.

The big hurdle will be cutting back on the adult beverages. What I am trying to do is not drink more than 12 adult beverages in a week. This is hard to do since I play softball two nights a week and golf one. I also am single and like to go out to bars and clubs. So this is my big challenge.

Also I started up last week lifting again. I am starting very light. I lift 4 days a week. Day 1 and 3 are chest and arms. I am doing 1 set of 15 and doing three exersises for each group....bench, incline flys, preacher curls, hanging curls, tricep extentions, dips. I will jump up next week to 2 sets of 15. Then on day 2 and 4 I do back and shoulders....same thing six exersises.

Next week I am going to start up biking for more cardio. I also walk 3 miles everyday.

My goal is to drop 40lbs by Nov. Then I want to be down to 185 by next summer.


----------



## SODSUCKER

Count me in since losing all of that weight I have put back on a few too many pounds. I have a desk job that lets me sit on my fat (well you know). I need to to start excersising again. I did do the 5k in the Fargo marathon, so now maybe I'll do the bridge run this fall. That way I won't pass out when I am draging out my daughter's buck this fall.


----------



## Bobm

Exercise is great for you but it wont take off weight, its all about diet.

Eliminate all processed foods, sugars and alchohol and you will lose weight .

The human race evolved on meat fish fowl and vegetables, not corn and hybidized stuff like potatoes.

After my doctor made me quit lifting, I blew up to 330 lbs from 245-255 when in good shape.

Atkins, Its the most distorted and maligned diet in the media, read it don't believe the hearsay.

I dropped to 190 ( lost 140 lbs) over a 6 month period and have kept it off for the last 7 years, feel good although I miss the iron.

I ride a bike about 12-15 miles a day now just like I did when I was fat. That level of exercise, about a hour daily, had no affect on my weight.

Your body will burn alcohol derived calories first, then easily digested carbs and sugar, then fat. IF you deprive it of the first two choices you burn fat, its really that simple.

And its a healthy way to eat.


----------



## bioman

One of the most important points is that weight loss is for the long-term, so take the time to learn how your body metabolizes fats, proteins, and carbs, and focus on removing your bad habits (fast food for convenience).

For those of you that are not going on a specific diet, you may want to consider switching to a 5 - 6 meal a day plan. The goal of the 5 - 6 meal a day plan is simple, make your metabolism as inefficient as possible (e.g., working all the time). This is a mainstay with bodybuilders who are looking to build body mass. Also, the more lean muscle mass you put on your body, the better your metabolism. Therefore, you should eat smaller caloric meals and eat every 2-3 hours. One of the best ways to cover your in between meals is to buy a protein supplement and eat a liquid meal 2 -3 times a day. Also, like Bobm said, your food intake and selection is the most crucial part of both your weight loss and maintenance strategy, so cut or extremely limit the processed food and sugars (carbs) at all meals.

We should keep a running total on pounds shed, maybe set a goal of 2500 lbs for this thread?


----------



## swift

I want in to. I'm currently at 306#. The fresman 15 was on thing but the pregnancy 40 multipled by 2 kids is very disturbing. If anyone wants to know their BMI body mass index I have the tool in my office and can let you know where you stand. I'm going elk hunting in November and need to lose 20+ pounds.


----------



## swift

By the way I thought when my weight reached my deer rifle caliber .308 I would lose some. But instead I bought a 340 wby.


----------



## Bobm

Dont know if you've been elk hunting before but I would try for 120 instead of 20, elk hunting kicks my butt even when I'm not fat.


----------



## swift

THis is my 4th elk hunting trip. The year before last I went to Idaho and got a 7x7 that grossed 365. It was a pack in trip near the Salmon river. I know what I'm up against.


----------



## Bobm

Hope you get a :lol: big horse, I was hunting at 11,000 feet in Wyoming and I was dieing :lol:


----------



## djleye

> Exercise is great for you but it wont take off weight,


I think that if you exercise vs not exercising you will weigh less with it, no matter what your diet. I hope you meant that diet will help you lose more weight, not that exercise won't help you lose weight!!?? :huh:


----------



## Bobm

What I meant is normally people that are not elite athletes , normal guys like most of us that have jobs families ect cannot exercise off much weight.

Look at the calories burned per hour in most exercises, its negligable.

I am real big about exercising though and it sure wont hurt, but if you really want to lose weight its about 95% diet changes that will get you there.

I do both.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Bob is 100% correct.

That is why I am first changing my diet or the way I eat and what I eat. Then when I can successfully do that (I have been doing it for 2 weeks) they add in exersice and i will lose more wieght. Because the body will need to feed off fat reserves to find the energy that I expend.

One thing about exersice that people forget is that you need to reach your target heart rate in order to do the best. Most people don't reach it on walks. You can walk 3 hours and if you don't hit your target heart rate you will not be losing as much as you think you should. You could reach your target heart rate in 15 mins and then work out for another 15 mins staying at that rate and do better than the 3 hour walk.

Just some things to think about. That is why a heart monitor is a great investment if you are going to be serious about weight loss.


----------



## Bobm

You lose approximately the same amount of weight walking a mile as you do running a mile, the reason is time, it takes much longer to walk a mile than run one.

Heart rate monitoring is useful for improving conditioning which is good in and of itself but not really a good thing to estimate weight loss.

Actually as your condition improves your weight loss will drop per unit of exercise because the effort become less stressful, although the difference is tiny.

heres a chart with some examples

http://www.nutristrategy.com/activitylist4.htm


----------



## fishless

Well I was unable to quit chewing (yet), so I might as well see how much weight I cant lose. All this typing is making me hungry anybody got a recipe for a bacon smoothie? :lol:


----------



## jawn

if you guys want any exercises to try out let me know. i'm my squadrons physical training leader and the class i went through has a slough of workouts that made the fittest guys in the class get tired. so im sure i would have something that would benefit you


----------



## RIVER RATT

3500 calories. = one pound of fat...The goal is to burn more calories in a day than you take in per day...Lifting in my opinion is beter than cardio alone...You still burn calories, and you add muscle mass... The More muscel on your fram the more calories you will burn...Even as you sleep...I went from 200 lbs to 165 lbs in about 5 years...I lift 90 % of the time and 10 % cardio for enderinc...To cut weight I go with a high portien 120-150 grams and low calories 1500-1800 a day...To add mass with out the fat I eat the same amount of protien and jack my calories up around 2800-3000...All clean foods, no junk...This type of traing worked for me, but may not for someoneelse...How ever you guys do it I wish you the best of luck...


----------



## Dak

I'm in. 195. Want to lose 20. :beer: Wait need to cut the alcohol. :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I haven't been on the site for a couple weeks and the first thread I see is this one. :eyeroll: I wish it would have started about 2 months ago, but what the heck, I'll weigh in tonight and decide on my goal as well.


----------



## R y a n

I'm in too... I lost quite a few pounds over last winter(30+), and now have put some of them back. It's time to get back down to my goal weight, and get the chiseled chest/abs I've desired to have for so long.

Looking at some of these posts.. there has been some excellent advice on the topic. Here are the most important points I've seen posted so far:



Bobm said:


> Exercise is great for you but it wont take off weight, its all about diet.
> 
> *Eliminate all processed foods, sugars and alchohol and you will lose weight .*
> 
> Your body will burn alcohol derived calories first, then easily digested carbs and sugar, then fat. IF you deprive it of the first two choices you burn fat, its really that simple.
> 
> And its a healthy way to eat.


Like Bob mentioned, *if you eliminate all processed or enriched foods, sugars and alchohol and YOU WILL lose weight. LOTS of it. *

How you might ask?

*All you need to do is avoid any food if it has any of the following 3 things listed in the first 5 ingredients:*

*1. High Fructose Corn Syrup* or anything ending in *ose (fructose, lactose, glucose) (its simply Processed sugar that immediately metabolizes into fat)
*2. Enriched flour/Wheat* (Enriched means processed)
*3. Carbonation.* If it's carbonated it's junk.



bioman said:


> One of the most important points is that weight loss is for the long-term, so take the time to learn how your body metabolizes fats, proteins, and carbs, and focus on removing your bad habits (fast food for convenience).
> 
> For those of you that are not going on a specific diet, you may want to consider switching to a 5 - 6 meal a day plan. The goal of the 5 - 6 meal a day plan is simple, make your metabolism as inefficient as possible (e.g., working all the time). This is a mainstay with bodybuilders who are looking to build body mass. Also, the more lean muscle mass you put on your body, the better your metabolism. Therefore, you should eat smaller caloric meals and eat every 2-3 hours. One of the best ways to cover your in between meals is to buy a protein supplement and eat a liquid meal 2 -3 times a day. Also, like Bobm said, your food intake and selection is the most crucial part of both your weight loss and maintenance strategy, so cut or extremely limit the processed food and sugars (carbs) at all meals.
> 
> We should keep a running total on pounds shed, maybe set a goal of 2500 lbs for this thread?


Bioman this was awesome. Back in my college days, I used to workstudy with the NDSU athletic weight coach and an NSDU nutrionist in compiling dietary programs for Bison athletes. The most important factor was exactly what you spelled out above. Switching to 6 meals a day, and ensuring that those meals are small in portion. I used to advise my athlete's to eat a meal the size of their hand if they weren't hungry, and no larger than 2 hands if they were. (Note that this was a recommendation for athletes who were excercising hard every day, not desk jobs).

Also a very important point is to set scheduled times when you eat everyday. I would suggest that you eat a meal every 2 hours starting early in the morning. If you eat breakfast at 7, then your meals would be at 7,9, main meal lunch at 11ish, 1, 3, last meal of the day at 5ish. It is important not to consume any large quantity of food after 5PM. Your body begins to recover from the day, and your lessened amount of activity stores the food instead of processing it thru.

For those of you who might balk at that idea, and find you need to eat after 5ish, you can eat, however it needs to be a fruit and water only. No heavy food.

*The last thing I'd suggest for those of you who can seriously stay away from fat is to look into the new diet drug Alli. It is the first OTC diet drug endorsed and released by the FDA.* It is a legit drug that is a half dose of Orlistat(Xenical) (60mg). The drug works fantastic when combined with a serious weight loss plan. Trust me. You WILL lose extra weight with this. *The downside is that you can NOT eat foods high in fat*, or you will be having uncontrollable urges to hit the john to get rid of that meal. It is a fact that the drug doesn't allow fat to be processed thru your system by by inhibiting pancreatic lipase, an enzyme that breaks down triglycerides in the intestine. Without this enzyme, triglycerides from the diet are prevented from being hydrolyzed into absorbable free fatty acids and are excreted undigested. The drug increases fat loss by up to 65%. If you would have lost 10 lbs with normal dieting, you will lose 25 if you include orlistat in the same time period. You can find it at all major retailers (Target, WalMart) now, but it isn't cheap. A starter pack is $50, and a refill pack of 120 tablets are $80. *Please consult your local physician before taking my advice, to ensure you are able to take this.* Generally speaking this is a safe drug when following the directions, and it is Over The Counter now.

Official Alli website: http://www.myalli.com

Orlistat (parent drug info): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orlistat

I hate taking meds. However I am a huge fan of this drug if taken as directed with a solid diet and excercise plan.



AdamFisk said:


> I probably went from taking in 3000-4000 calories a day to 1000-1500. When I started out I could barley run a mile, last night I did 4.25 on the treadmill. Man it feels awesome. I will say this though, I did not quit chewing and that has kept me from eating alot. I knew I couldn't do both, so I went with the easier one. Now I just have to keep it off.
> 
> Good Luck
> Adam


Awesome job Adam...

Like he says, one thing everyone should do right now is evaluate your caloric intake daily. Review your food eaten in the last 2 days. Take the time to determine how big the portion was, and how many calories were associated with each meal. Add up your total calories for the day. It might shock some of you to realize how much you take in. Ok.. once you have that baseline, determine if you are gaining, losing, or staying constant with your weight. If you want to lose weight, you will need to reduce your daily caloric intake, however you don't want to drastically cut all the calories at once. Start by reducing to 5-10% (100-300 less calories) a day each week. The goal is to eliminate 200 calories a week for the first 3 weeks. If you can reduce 600 calories out of your diet after 3 weeks of dieting/excercise, you'll have cut weight. By that third week, your body will have adjusted to the new routine, and your body will start responding by processing those calories as immediate energy rather than storing them as fat. That's the result of what happened to Adam feeling awesome, as you'll get an endorphin high from the excercise, and your body is in high gear to have you repeat that feeling. You'll find your body will crave the excercise. I'd venture to guess that Adam's weight drastically started dropping when he started noticing that endorphin "high".

The idea is to get you body to start believing it now needs to operate on less gas each day. If you go too fast it will be too much of a shock. Eliminating the calories will cause your body to possibly have a hunger pang. That is to somewhat be expected, as it has trained your brain into believing you need "X" amount of calories each day. Don't eat, but rather supplement your body with water. That will tide you over as you start coming down.

I plan on losing my last 20 -25 lbs over the next few months.

Good luck everyone!

Ryan


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Holy crap! I jumped on the scale last night and began praying it was "off" somehow. It read 204. I'm 6'1" so it isn't that bad, but I need to drop 10lbs of FAT soon. Yuck!!!!


----------



## Plainsman

Remi, I am 6 foot 1 also and am at 219. I would like to drop to 190 where I was at 20 years ago. Well, here goes.


----------



## deacon

5' 11 3/4" 
208lbs
188 goal
20lbs by x-mas, about 3.5lbs a month

Lets hear everyone's goals and progress reports. Going to try the 5-6 meals a day. What does anyone think about subway sandwiches? I know the bread is probably not good but what does a guy need to do for meals when not home, any suggestions?


----------



## nate_dogg

This is what I'm at now.

6' 0"
320 lbs,
280 goal
lose 40 lbs by next February (going on a cruise)

Ultimately I would like to get to my high school weight of 240. 280 is my goal for now and we will go on after that. So far I have lost 15 lbs in the last month by eating 5 meals per day. This is my diet.

Breakfast:
2 boiled eggs, 1 slice whole wheat toast or
1/2 cup of cottage cheese and handful of fresh berries

10am:
8 oz shake of 100% Whey protein (usually the chocolate flavor)

Lunch:
6 oz of meat (chicken breast, fish fillet, small steak, etc.)
fresh veggies, as many as I want.

2:30 pm:
another 8 oz shake

Supper:
6-8 oz of meat (same type of thing as lunch)
cooked veggies, usually the steam in the bag frozen ones.

This has been working good, the only thing is that I am starting to run out of recipes. I'm going to need to get creative and mix up the seasonings a little bit.

If I feel hungry going through the day, I just have a handful of almonds or other low fat nuts and that gets me through.

I now plan on adding regular excercise to my plan to help accelerate weight loss.

Any suggestions on recipes would be great.



> What does anyone think about subway sandwiches?


They have wraps there which would have less carbs, but your best bet is going to a restaurant that isn't fast food and ordering something with meat and veggies. This actually works you just have to look on the menu a little harder than usual.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## njsimonson

My goal is 172 by June 7, 2008.

Currently, 198. About 2.5 pounds/month.

Keep it up everyone!

Oh, and still off tobacco!

Thanks for the Sticky Status Hustad.


----------



## coyote_buster

I'm really small and I wrestle 103 wieght class. I only weighed 89.5 lbs during the season. Now I wiegh 85.7 lbs. ????????? I'm not even trying to lose weight. Though I was alot stronger during the end of wrestling season because the next smallest person on our team weighed 115 lbs so I would go lift wieghts during practice. 2.5 hours of lifting five days a week.


----------



## MossyMO

I am 5'11" and weigh 204, I would like to be about 185 - 190. 8 months ago I weighed 235. I am hoping to be where I want to be by September because it seems every year winter packs a few pounds on me.....


----------



## Jiffy

Don't mean to be a Jack A$$ but........Oh who the hell am I kidding, of course I mean to be a Jack A$$ but I'm 5' 9", 165 lbs, 30 inch waist,44 inch chest and have a body fat percentage of 12. My wife is a gym rat so she checked it for me. I think I'm going to go home tonight and drink 13-14 beers, have a big old heaping plate spaghetti and meatballs with a side of butter and cheese soaked garlic bread. For desert I may have a nice piece of german chocolate cake washed down with a big old glass of ice cold milk. Then before bed I may pop up some microwave popcorn and watch an old movie.

How do you like me now? 8)

I'm one of those weird guys that have always had a problem gaining weight but never a problem loosing it. When I quit chewing I gained 30 lbs. in about 6 months. After 6 months it just evened out and I quit gaining. I didn't change a fricken thing. I am convinced that the "poison" I was putting in my lip was keeping my weight below normal.

Besides the better half likes me at this weight. She says I'm not so scrawny anymore. Thats fine with me I guess!! Some day it may catch up to me but I doubt it. My dad is 62 and is in better shape than I am.


----------



## bioman

Nate for recipe ideas go to the library and check out or buy a copy of the South Beach Diet book. They have actual recipes in the book, and most of them are pretty good.

Freshman in high school = 5'8" 89 pounds   
Age 39 = 5'9" 168 pounds :x


----------



## taddy1340

First, I'd like to say I commend all of you willing to put forth the effort to improve your health. I'm lucky...I eat...eat...and eat and don't gain much. But, one day that will end and I try to remember that and keep myself in check with eating the crap that I crave at times! Fortunately, my wife is an excellent cook and only makes healthy food. Anyway...

What I really want to say is remember the feeling you have now being overweight. Each time you look at a tempting desert or a case of beer think about how you feel when you're standing naked in front of a woman. This doesn't pertain to everyone, as some don't care and I'm not talking to you. But for those of you looking to lose weight, hang in there and follow up on your commitment. I watched my mother struggle with her weight all her life and it affects EVERYTHING she does or doesn't do. As men, we often think beer bellies and being heavy is like a badge of honor to display. In reality, it's nothing to be proud of. Our society is the heaviest it's ever been, which will ultimately lead to higher health care and insurance cost for ALL of us (how can they get higher?)

Finally, take the time to watch your kids weight at well. I'm truly disappointed when I see how large our youth are. Even worse is watching mom and pop lead them into another meal at McDonalds. Also, take the time to look at some grocery carts next time your shopping...look at all the boxed/frozen meals parents are providing. Sure, a lot of it is a product of dual-parent incomes/jobs and claiming they don't have the time. Well, we owe it to our children to provide healthy meals and exercise routines. My 2.5 yr old daughter goes into the fridge and gets a carrot and thinks that's a treat. My point being, as parents we control our childrens' intake and daily routines (for the most part). Do your part and help out with helping your kids and other family members lose weight.

Finally, (I know this is obvious) but if you're spouse is overweight, DO NOT think insults will work as motivation and if it does, you've only damaged the relationship. Instead, get off your butt and exercise with her or offer to watch the kids so she can have some of her own time to exercise.

Well...off my soap box now. Hang in there and I am pulling for you guys. I'm extremely proud of those who've already quit chewing and I think many of you will be just as successful with your weight loss!

Mike


----------



## Jiffy

Taddy,

Great post!! My 5 year old sounds a lot like your 2 1/2 year old. I think the problem is people don't cook anymore. People just get these ready to eat meals out of a box or settle for fast food. That is just plain wrong!

My daughter actually likes cooking with me. (I do most of it) I turn it into family time and she thinks its fun. I remember when I was a kid I also thought is was fun. Hopefully I'm passing some good habits on to her.

Again, good post! :beer:


----------



## duckjunky

I have got a wedding I'm standing up in this coming Febuary. I tip the scales at 260ish right now and I want to be at 220ish for the wedding.
Good Luck guys hope you all hit your goals.
Duckjunky :beer:


----------



## KEN W

I'm in also....

6'2 and 230 LB

Goal.....190 LB


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Well, I didn't do anything special yesterday as far as diet or exercise, but this morning the scale read 201 rather than 204. I think I was "full" from barley pops still when I was at 204 so I am going to use 201 as my starting weight.............it will make me work harder to lose because when I get down to 195 I will have "only" lost 6lbs rather than 9lbs.

Not sure on body fat percentage, but I'm a 34" waiste as of this AM.


----------



## griffman

R y a n said:


> Like Bob mentioned, *if you eliminate all processed or enriched foods, sugars and alchohol and YOU WILL lose weight. LOTS of it. *
> 
> How you might ask?
> 
> *All you need to do is avoid any food if it has any of the following 3 things listed in the first 5 ingredients:*
> 
> *1. High Fructose Corn Syrup* or anything ending in *ose (fructose, lactose, glucose) (its simply Processed sugar that immediately metabolizes into fat)
> *2. Enriched flour/Wheat* (Enriched means processed)
> *3. Carbonation.* If it's carbonated it's junk





Ok, I'm in too. I've packed on a lot of weight since January....

Ryan, what are your suggestions for a diet to follow, there isn't much in my fridge or cupboards that meet the standards you laid out!

And, why is diet pop bad for dieting?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Bobm

Its not bad for dieting its just bad for you period.


----------



## griffman

Bobm said:


> Its not bad for dieting its just bad for you period.


I was mostly wondering about the suggestion of no carbonation. I know it's not good for you, but does it inhibit weight loss?

I'm a caffeine junkie. Many diets say no caffeine. What would a reasonable amount of caffeine and or diet soda be that would still allow near optimum weight loss.

I've always had a TERRIBLE diet! I basically eat what I want when I want. I really need some structure. A plan that will lay out a menu for a few days or weeks at a time. Something like Natedogg posted.


----------



## Bobm

You ought to get the Atkins book and read it,its an excellent natural diet and widely distorted in the media, caffeine causes blood sugar irregularities in some people and food cravings. IF you get a spike in your blood sugar the chemicals from you pancrease put you body into a fat adding blood chemistry

IF you have to have caffine get it in tea or coffee at least you get some good antioxidants in them


----------



## RIVER RATT

WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT NUTRITON LABELS: CALORIS the measure of energy a food provides... By itself this number means little... Calories requirements are like TiVo settings-everyoneys are different...Yours depends on your size and lifestyle...But some universal rules do apply...Too many calories and the surplus gets stored as fat...Too few and you lose weight, or starve... TOTAL CARBOHYDRATE All of the sugar, starch, and fiber in a food...Dont be fooled, the total number isnt vary important...Its what kinds of carbohydrates are in side... DIEATARY FIBER the roughage that serves as a pipe cleaner for your digestive and circulatory systems...Fiber comes in two types- soluble and insoluble, and each is crucial to your diet...Insoluble fiber is digested but not absorbed, it helps you feel full...As it moves along, it keeps the other stuff you,ve eaten moving along too...A USDA study found that that people who eat 36 g of fiber each day essentially lose an extra 130 calories...And of the two types, insoluble fiber is much easier to find; just look on the ingredients list for the word WHOLE GRAIN...Youll also find insoluble fiber in nuts, seeds, and beans...Soluble fiber moves from the digestive system to the cirulatory system, keeping blood vessels lubed so cholesterol wont stick...Top sources include oranges, apples, and oats...Any food with 2g fiber of any kind per serving is good...Five or more is great...Generally the higher the fiber count, the healthier the food... SUGARS Not all sugars are the white death your girlfriend claimed...Some are inhearent in the foods you eat, like fructose ( fruot sugar ), glusose ( dextrose ), galactose ( milk sugar ), lactose ( another milk sugar that blends glucose and galactose), and maltose ( malt sugar)...These sugars are not the ones to worry about...With snack food or cereals, its the added sugars that get you into trouble...Sucrose ( table sugar ) and cane juice inflate the calorie count... Highfructose corn syrup does too...It also metabolized into fat faster than other sweeteners and can throw off your bodys weught regulating hormones...Glance at the ingredients, than back at the sugars....Aim for 5g or less of sugar per serving...PROTIEN, The only thing you need to know about it is that it helps keep you feeling satisfied...Gym rats should top out at 162 to 225 g per day...Thinner guys need no more than 114g... CHOLESTEROL is not that important...Dont sweat it, but shoot for 300 milligrams or less a day... TOTAL FAT is the combined total of all the fats...Look below total fat at the numbers for saturated fat...You want to see a ratio thats at least three to one, total to saturated...More specifically, look for 3 g total fat and 1 g saturated fat per 100 calorie...If Monounsaturated and polyunsayturated fats are listed below saturated fats, the food is porbably healthy... SERVING SIZE AND SERVINGS PER CONTAINER is how much food you,re consuming...What you consider to be one serving may be two or more...Serving size is listed at the top for a reason...So read it first...Make shur you understand what a serving is first... This was info from the pages of mens health...You can go to menshealth.com and crunch your numbers through the calorie calculator tool...Then remember your recommended intake...I didnt add CALORIES FROM FAT, CHOLESTEROL, AND SODIUM not that thay are not important, just not as the ones I listed...


----------



## RIVER RATT

Acording to Dan Benardot, Ph.D.,R.D., director of the labratory for elite athlete performanc at Georgia State University in Atlata...Its how much you eat, not WHEN you eat, that determines wheather youll put on pounds...Its a simplie concept: If you cosume more calories than your body uses, youll gain weight...If you eat fewer calories, youll lose weight...


----------



## Norm70

I dunno if it is possible, but we ran a biggest loser competion here in oakes. all the businesses got together and threw in like 10 bucks a person and the winning team got over $2000 bucks. I know it helped me, when it was made a competion I lost close to 50lbs and am in the best shape i have been in since i was a college athlete.

Maybe we could put in and the biggest loser after 6 months or so gets some cool ice fishing gear from the site. Or run it for 4 months and somebody gets some cool hunting gear.

Just a thought.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Ok,

Now I am encouraged. 5'8" (on a good day) 185lbs.

Goal 165lbs

Probably should quit cigarettes too. Bet it won't help with the weight loss!

RC


----------



## ac700wildcat

Well I'm 5'11" and last time i weighed myself in May I think I was around 295-300. Today I jumped on the scale out at Camp Grafton and it was a little messed up and gave me a couple measurements depending on how I stood on it. Weighed me at either 265 or 275, so either way I'm happy with my progress so far.

I work for Coca Cola so i was drinking a lot of pop. I'm down to one pop a day and some days not even one. Usually I will drink three one liter bottles of water in a work day, generally from 6:30am- 5 or six pm. When I get home I drink another liter usually through the night. I started eating less, but am eating the same things so far. It just seems hard to find something decent to eat when you only have a few minutes to get something.

My goal would ultimately be somewhere around 225, but that might take me a while. Right now I'm gonna try get to 250 and then see what I can do after that.

Matt


----------



## Norm70

cutting out pop(ex. for the occasional whiskey coke) helped me alot. I try to stay away from cabonated stuff. When this flavored water came out it really helped, get a little flavor in my drinks. I also like alot of milk and apple juice. Grape juice is also very good for you.


----------



## griffman

Day 3, so far so good. Lots of fruits, vegetables, lettuce, chicken. No carbonated drinks, some yogurt, a couple tortilla shells to go with fajitas. Lots and lots of water......much smaller portions of everything except water!

Also....no pepcid or tums for three days. This is very good for me. Popping a pepcid and a couple tums was routine for me before bed or I'd wake up with acid reflux type stuff.

Found this link to be encouraging and informative. http://www.caloriesperhour.com/tutorial_all.html 
Ties in with a lot of what some of you have already written. This particular diet is more of a lifestyle change...not a quick fix. But like the link says....losing a pound or two a week is 52 pounds or more a year. 3 days down, 362 more is a year! 

I'm shooting for 30 lbs to start.....from 215 to 185.

Today is going to be a tough one for me....BBQ at my house  burgers, brats, wife's potato salad (oh man!), fruit pizza (made with cream cheese and sugar cookie stuff)......If I don't blow it today, I'll be happy! I'm gonna substitute grilled pheasant breast for the other meats so it shouldn't be too bad!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## R y a n

griffman said:


> Day 3, so far so good. Lots of fruits, vegetables, lettuce, chicken. No carbonated drinks, some yogurt, a couple tortilla shells to go with fajitas. Lots and lots of water......much smaller portions of everything except water!
> 
> Also....no pepcid or tums for three days. This is very good for me. Popping a pepcid and a couple tums was routine for me before bed or I'd wake up with acid reflux type stuff.
> 
> Found this link to be encouraging and informative. http://www.caloriesperhour.com/tutorial_all.html
> Ties in with a lot of what some of you have already written. This particular diet is more of a lifestyle change...not a quick fix. But like the link says....losing a pound or two a week is 52 pounds or more a year. 3 days down, 362 more is a year!
> 
> I'm shooting for 30 lbs to start.....from 215 to 185.
> 
> Today is going to be a tough one for me....BBQ at my house  burgers, brats, wife's potato salad (oh man!), fruit pizza (made with cream cheese and sugar cookie stuff)......If I don't blow it today, I'll be happy! I'm gonna substitute grilled pheasant breast for the other meats so it shouldn't be too bad!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Hey Griff

Congrats! That link you posted is awesome! It was spot on to some of the things I was trying to say... everyone should read that article for some insight. It is very accurate without any fluff or bs.

The best quote was at the end...


> "*Remember that as you lose weight and activity becomes easier, you will burn fewer calories performing the same activities. Because of this, it will be necessary to eat less and/or become more active if you wish to maintain the same daily calorie deficit and rate of weight loss.
> 
> Alternatively, you might do better to continue as you are and simply accept the fact that your rate of weight loss will slow as you approach your goal -- and rejoice in your progress. *"


----------



## deacon

According to the website I can reduce my BMI by losing weight or increasing my height. How about the growth tips? oke: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I'm gonna try to do a weekly weigh in so I can track my progress. I am not doing anything special, but I walked my dog for 3 hours this weekend (3, 1-hour trips) and I am consciously cutting back on processed carbs (white bread, breaded meet, candy, etc..). The hard part for me is cutting out barley-pops because I play so much softball (no will power).

Ok, I was "totally empty" this AM if you catch my drift and I weighed in at exactly 200lbs.

Anyone else actually tracking themselves???


----------



## dogdonthunt

dont know if this was posted already but another good site for tips on training is bodyforlife.com... it of course tries to sell there stuff but like a magazine if you weed through that stuff there are some good tips and information there.... also some recipies that might help... some look good other must be an aquired taste... good luck to everyone... Ive been fighting the battle of the bulge for about 11 yrs now since my wife got pregnant with my frirst kid.... I gained right along with her... hers came off alot easier.... ok maybe just quicker... I guess she really didnt have a choice to drop the weight... starting weight for me is 220lbs and Im 5'11"... Ill see what I can do.... good luck to everyone.... just keep in mind how much easier it will be to walk for them rooster this season.....


----------



## DeltaBoy

I started a while back and decided I needed to drop a few pounds...

I gave up the following:

- McDonald's (Fast Food) 
- Beer (Have some every now and then...) 
- Regular Soda
- Watch what I eat and try not to over eat

I was a little more active around the house. Trust me, it takes a lot to get off the sofa when you don't have any energy.

I have lost 25 Ibs. so far and feel great.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## R y a n

DeltaBoy said:


> I started a while back and decided I needed to drop a few pounds...
> 
> I gave up the following:
> 
> - McDonald's (Fast Food)
> - Beer (Have some every now and then...)
> - Regular Soda
> - Watch what I eat and try not to over eat
> 
> I was a little more active around the house. Trust me, it takes a lot to get off the sofa when you don't have any energy.
> 
> I have lost 25 Ibs. so far and feel great.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!


Congrats Scott! I weighed in 2 weeks ago at 209. My goal weight is around 180, but haven't weighed in at that weight since my first year of college.

I weighed in today and I'm down to 198. I'm pretty stoked about losing 11 lbs in 14 days, but the first 10 is always the easiest to drop as it is mostly water. The serious weight loss is coming up over the next 2 months!

Good luck everyone!

Ryan


----------



## coyote_buster

Watch out about how quickly you lose it. Lose it to fast and you will get very tired. During wrestling season it is very easy to tell which kids are dieting because they will have a hard time wrestling even just one match. I wieghed 90 lbs and wrestled 103 so I could eat all I wanted. i was able to wrestle ten minutes nonstop.


----------



## deacon

I need some inspiration!! Too much good food to pass up, help!

Whey Protein, what does any one think about this product. Any particular brand? How does it taste?

Thanks, struggling to lose.


----------



## sotaman

Boys I am in.. And I will win in a matter of months. Its amazing what the desert will do for you.. I am at 230 and I will post during my deployment and let you know were I finish. I bet in six months it will be around two bills.


----------



## bioman

Deacon, if you have a Costco in the area, go there and buy the EAS protein. The vanilla is pretty good. I mix mine in a blender with lowfat milk, a half banana, a splash of vanilla extract, and ice.


----------



## R y a n

sotaman said:


> Boys I am in.. And I will win in a matter of months. Its amazing what the desert will do for you.. I am at 230 and I will post during my deployment and let you know were I finish. I bet in six months it will be around two bills.


Sota if you are being deployed... I'll take even money you'll be down below 190 six months in...

The heat will make you not want to eat, and the sweating will take care of that extra 10 pounds.


----------



## nate_dogg

I am down from 325 to 314 as of this morning. Lost most of this by portion control. Have one sandwich instead of 2. Have a burger instead of a burger and a brat etc.

I have to try very hard at the will power thing. I love food and it loves me.

Keep it up everybody.


----------



## R y a n

deacon said:


> I need some inspiration!! Too much good food to pass up, help!
> 
> Whey Protein, what does any one think about this product. Any particular brand? How does it taste?
> 
> Thanks, struggling to lose.


Deacon

I have some Whey Protein that I occasionally use. EAS as mentioned above is a good brand, however I use ProLab Nutrition's Chocolate Creme Pure Whey. Buy a big bulk 5lb tub if you are serious about it. The cost savings is significant.

Note however that this should be considered an occasional meal replacement solution that should only be done once a day (for example after working out). The ideal thing to do with Whey protein, is to mix up a shake consisting of whey, a couple of puree'd fruits in juicer mixed with a couple egg whites. Blend it all together and drink 1 tall glass of it. (I use chocolate whey for the extra flavor but that is a personal choice). If you find you like making those kinds of healthy drinks, you might want to consider investing in a juicer.

Juicers rock, and are an excellent way to add more natural vitamins/nutrients into your diet. You can essentially go to the fruit section of a store and buy most anything. I also make sure to buy "known" fruit flavors I like (bananas, cherries, strawberries, peaches) and blend those together with other not as familiar fruits or "less appaling flavor" fruits. By combining a couple good fruits and blending it in the juicer with other fruits, it makes a heckuva good juice. It is surprising how good natural freshly blended fruits taste when combined and immediately consumed...

Good luck

Ryan


----------



## dogdonthunt

Ive tried many different protien powders and they all taste blah untill you get used to them... I have never blended anything with them and will try that next time... just remember that this is also extra calories taken in so if your counting gotta count them.... EAS is great and that is the body-for-life challenge sponser also.... another good one instead of just the protien drink mix is the meal replacement shakes... those actually did taste pretty good... I would mix mine with water and icecubes in a blender and consume right away... tasted just like a chocolate shake without the sugary taste.... another thing to keep in mind here is the weight didnt grow over night so its not gonna come off that quick either... try stick to it at least a month then see the results.... you will be amazed


----------



## R y a n

dogdonthunt said:


> another good one instead of just the protien drink mix is the meal replacement shakes... those actually did taste pretty good... I would mix mine with water and icecubes in a blender and consume right away... tasted just like a chocolate shake without the sugary taste....


Stay away from the commercially made "meal replacement shakes". They are not anywhere near as healthy as real fruit and whey. I'm always skeptical of anything that comes pre-made and packaged in a can/container. If it contains processed sugar in the first 5 ingredients it's crap. They are also mega expensive when you look at price compared to nutrition delivered, as you are mostly paying for the convenience and pre-made status.

Ryan


----------



## RIVER RATT

Chocolate Nitro-tech by Muscletech is the best tasteing of them all...Six starr in chocolate sucks, but the vanilla was ok...I mix one scoop with 4 oz cold water befor I workout, and two scoops with 8 oz cold water after...Studies show that 10 grams of whey protein befor you work out hellps bern more fat...If you dont like the powder whey you can get it from protein bars, and you have alot more to chose from...Just remember whey digest vary fast in your system vs other protiens...So make shur you take whey pre and post work outs...


----------



## deacon

Thanks for the great feedback on Whey Protein. Just looking for an alternative when I cannot get a healthy meal. Or a small midmorning or midday meal to tide me over.


----------



## dogdonthunt

you could be right on the meal replacement shakes but the ones I used from EAS worked really well for me... I was able to change the way I looked and got a lot of compliments... dont get me wrong there was alot of weight training that went into it also..... alls Im saying is they worked for me... might not b right for everyone though....


----------



## bioman

So does anyone have weigh-in updates?


----------



## njsimonson

I am now at 194 lbs. 8 pounds down from my start of 202 in June.

I have started lifting weights again, and though it doesn't show yet, it's been a real pick-me-up through the day, a lot more energy and more of a positive mental attitude, is evident while at work and around town.

I hope everyone else is doing well, being healthy and getting their exercise in! Keep working for it gang! :beer:


----------



## MossyMO

Well, a month later and I am still at 204. The last month and a half I have been firing up the smoker about twice a week. Ribs, fattys, smoked meatloaf, morning doves, pork chops, etc. I have not been pigging out; I have been eating in moderation. But when the smoker is going I like to have a drink or two.....I am sure this doesn't help.

I have not been eating fast food, just good quality home cooking in moderation. I suppose I should just be happy I haven't gained. Hopefully next month I can report back with some progress, this summer heat in our forecast should help us all out !!!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

I'm in. I actually started a few weeks ago but haven't made much progress.

I quit drinking soda and lost 7 lbs right away, I was off the soda for 4 months when I slowly started drinking it again. My goal is to be completely off soda by the end of the month. I put all 7lbs back on plus some.

I'm 6' 1" and weigh 210. I really would like to be 195 and cut. I was able to get a weight bench with 300lbs of weights and a treadmill for free from my brother in-law. My wife started about 3 months ago and has lost 25 lbs. She was never big around 148 but is now down to a 123 lbs. The weight loss is great for her(and me) But now we have had to spend a fortune on new cloths for her.

The wife and I have a bet going with special prizes being awarded for who ever wins. If I can pull it off I will win 3 dozen DSD honkers. So I'm pushing for it hard.


----------



## griffman

bioman said:


> So does anyone have weigh-in updates?


My high weight on July 1 was 215, taken in the evening. This morning I weighed 201. Not sure how accurate our scale is or how much to allow for the evening to morning weights, but one things for sure....I've dropped a few pounds.

No pop, no fast food, counting calories religiously, no bad snacks, no candy, lots of fruits and veggies, no extra excercising yet....

Pants are fitting better, I feel better. No one has commented on my weight loss yet so I think I got a ways to go! I wish I'd have taken measurements when I changed my eating habits.


----------



## Dak

Down 7 to 188. 13 to go.


----------



## taddy1340

Here's today's motivation...

Couple loses combined 580 lbs!

http://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/diet.fit ... cnnSTCText

CNN) -- When Maggie Sorrells looks at her husband, Andy, she doesn't see the man she married. In fact, most days, she doesn't even recognize herself.

Maggie and Andy Sorrells weighed 440 pounds and 505 pounds, respectively, at their heaviest.

Before the Franklin, Tennessee, couple met online, both had endured lifelong struggles with weight and emotional overeating. Together, they had a combined weight of nearly 1,000 pounds.

Maggie, who had a family history of heart disease and diabetes, had been warned by her doctor at the age of 27 that she wouldn't live to see 30. But her real moment of truth came when she visited her mother in the hospital.

"The biggest shock of my entire life was stepping on a hospital scale and realizing I weighed 440 pounds," she recalls.

Until that moment, Maggie says she never knew how much she weighed, because she was too heavy to register on a household scale.

Andy, like Maggie, tried countless diets but failed to keep the weight off. At his heaviest, he was 505 pounds and had to have most of his size 64 clothing made by his mother to fit his 6-foot-3-inch frame.

Obesity took an emotional and physical toll on the couple.

Andy says people constantly teased him about his weight and he eventually withdrew. He battled depression and took anti-depressants for seven years.

Maggie, on the other hand, tried to conceal her misery by making other people laugh.

"I was so depressed and so miserable. I was always the funny fat girl, but on the inside I was miserable," recalls Maggie. "It held me back in many ways and I started to accept it as being genetic and felt this was just the way I was going to be."

Though she never let her obesity keep her from traveling or socializing, it had affected her quality of life. Maggie had to use a seatbelt extension on airplanes and was once asked to get off a roller-coaster at an amusement park.

In August 2002, the couple was married and they soon made a decision that would forever change their lives.

Before getting married, a friend introduced Maggie to The Weigh Down Workshop, a faith-based weight loss program, which teaches people to conquer their addiction to food, as well as other substances and vices, by turning to God.

Maggie says she was never consistent or committed enough to stick with the program. But shortly after their wedding, the couple started packing on the pounds and while Andy tried another diet, Maggie gave Weigh Down another try.

"At the end of 2002 and the beginning of 2003, I called Weigh Down and started taking the classes," says Maggie. "My whole life, I had always wanted somebody to [lose weight] with me. But I knew if I wanted it bad enough, I would have to do it alone."

She began to lose weight.

"I ate whatever I craved, but only when I was truly hungry and then I ate a lot more slowly, so I could tell when to stop," Maggie says.

In February 2003, after seeing his wife's results, Andy stopped counting calories, gave up the low-fat foods and reduced his portion sizes. Fifteen months later, he had lost 257 pounds.

"Once I started this program, it changed my outlook on my entire life. I realized that being happy is a choice. I can either be filled with hate and despair or I can be happy," says Andy, who realized he no longer needed the anti-depressants.

Maggie's weight loss was more gradual. Shortly after starting the program, Maggie became pregnant with the couple's first child. Sadly, she lost the baby when she was seven months pregnant.

"Many of our family members were afraid that we would turn back to food after we lost our first daughter, since we had turned to food to solve our problems our whole lives," remembers Maggie.

Faith, she says, helped her overcome the loss and continue on the program. Three years later, she had not only lost 300 pounds but she also gave birth to another daughter, Lily. Last week, the couple welcomed their son, Jacob.

How has the weight loss changed their lives? Maggie, who now weighs 140 pounds and wears a size six, and Andy, who weighs 220 pounds and wears a size 36, say they had no idea their lives could be this good.

"It blows my mind that we look the way we do," says Maggie.

The couple shares their success and strategy for weight loss by leading online classes for Weigh Down. Maggie believes if just one person's life can be changed by her story then her struggle will have been worth it.

"I want people to know there is hope. I looked for hope my whole life," says Maggie. "I want that person who is just like the old me to look at where I am now and know that you want to be here!"


----------



## Norm70

I have lost 38 since last sept. I have been stuck for awhile now. but i can definatley feel the difference. I have alot more energy than i did at this time last yr. My goal is 100lbs lost by fall 2008. I figure it is gradual enough and a very obtainable goal.


----------



## taddy1340

Keep it up Norm!


----------



## njsimonson

> I figure it is gradual enough and a very obtainable goal.


"A pound a week is 52 pounds a year."

Very obtainable!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Well, I have really fallen off the wagon. I was in Chicago for a 5 day vacation..........i.e.... eating, drinking beer, watching Barry Bonds hit 2 bombs. Then we got back last Monday and spent this past Friday, Sat, Sun at the my parents cabin on Sakakawea for my Gma's 80th B-Day and once again it was a GORGEFEST. Back up to my starting weight so I am starting again. ~ I am mad at myself for lack of self control, but if I hadn't started eating better I would be 3-4 lbs higher than I am now, so I guess it isn't so bad.

Anyways, back on track as of this AM.


----------



## njsimonson

Made it through WE Fest with no gain. Came back at 194. Two pounds under my goal of -6 for August. Hoping for 191 on September 4.

Lots of good fresh veggies and fruits coming in thru the stores and famers' markets in our area this time of year, find yourself some healthy snacks and sweet alternatives to candy.


----------



## MossyMO

I am getting afraid to weigh myself again, I have had the smoker running twice a week this summer.....


----------



## Boy

I started in February at around 275, got down to 239 by May, and then I just gave up. I am back to 250.

Ever since I was a sophomore in HS, I wanted to be a cop. I will be 35 years old this fall, and I figure my chances or ever being one are slim to none, so I gave up trying to lose weight. Bad decision, considering how much my son who will be 4 this fall idolizes and scrutinizes everything I say and do.

When I lost weight, I exercized alot, I never at fast food, and I drank alot of water. I didn't deprive myself of things, but I was vigilant with portion control and quality of food I ate.

I used a site, http://www.calorie-count.com to keep track of calories and exercise.

After reading this thread, I need to get back after it. Even if I can't do the cop thing, my example will only help my kids. That alone should make it worth it.

Thanks for the kick in the hind end guys!


----------



## Horsager

I've been following this thread with some interrest since it started. So far I've been unwilling to commit, but it's time.

I'm 255 this morning. I'm going elk hunting at the end of Oct, I'm shooting for 230 before I go. I'll be using a combination of diet and exercise. I know exercise doesn't burn tons of calories but for me a good hard workout is an appetite suppresent. My tough time is mid-afternoon, I like to snack and I'm often driving at that time of day and am prompted to hit a convenience store for goodies, guess that'll have to stop.

Thanks for the push.


----------



## MossyMO

Came across this exercise suggested for adults, to build muscle strength in the arms and shoulders. It seems so easy, so I thought I'd pass it on to some here at NoDakOutdoors. The article suggested doing it three days a week.

Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side. With a 5-lb potato sack in each hand, extend your arms straight out from your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach a full minute, and then relax.

Each day, you'll find that you can hold this position for just a bit longer.

After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-lb potato sacks.

Then try 50-lb potato sacks and then eventually try to get to where you can lift a 100-lb potato sack in each hand and hold your arms straight for more than a full minute. (I'm at this level) :roll:

After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each of the sacks.....


----------



## franchi

Do _Lays_ chip bags count as potato sacks? :lol:


----------



## deacon

Mossy, you had me up until the end. :beer:

Trying to lose weight is like trying to hit a golf ball straight, it cannot be done. I LOVE TO EAT and DRINK!

I am down about 3 lbs in a month, just no will power.


----------



## RIVER RATT

Horsager what are you saying that exercise doesnt burn tons of calories...Have you gone mad...I burn 400 calories in 35 minnets on a elyptical machine, and my wife burns 300 in the same time...Do that every day for a week and it all adds up over time...Something my wife and I do is have one day a week that we named cheet day...We have one meal on this day that we eat something we shouldnt...This helps keep the sanity all week long...


----------



## griffman

Well, looks like I've hit a plateau. Started 215 on 7/1, 201 on 7/25, 198 today. Nearly 15lbs. the first 3 weeks, 3lbs in the last 2 1/2 weeks. Looks like diet alone isn't going so quickly anymore!

Can't wait til hunting season so I can start excercising! (I'm not motivated enough yet to excercise when it's not fun!)

Anyone got any tips?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I have been on a workout routine since about mid-June, and have tried to eat smaller portions. I also have been taking Hydroxycut. I was 6', 192 lbs when I started. Not terribly heavy, but I wanted to get into really good shape and I have a frame to work with.

I now weigh in the low to mid 180's, but I have to believe I lost a lot of weight in fat. Remember, if you are working out, you are adding muscle, and muscle weighs more than fat.

I can visibly see a big difference in the mirror, people have been telling me it looks like I have slimmed down some, my jeans fit looser, and my max weights weightlifting have gone way up.

It feels great to be able to see the progress. Hopefully I can stick with it through hunting and the start of my career.


----------



## bioman

When the thread started I was at 168, and I thought I could realistically stand to lose 5 pounds. I really made an conscious effort to discipline my eating to five meals a day, and I have dropped 4 pounds since the thread started.

For all of you out there, don't give up. Once you make the conscious decison to lose weight you will. By far the biggest challenge is keeping the weight off, so stay disciplined. And stay away from the :beer:.


----------



## Norm70

168??? and you want to lose? wow if i was down to 168 half of me would be gone.


----------



## R y a n

How's everyone doing? Status report?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I started at 204 or 201 depending on the night before. I was 199 this AM......but being at the lake with the inlaws is tough on a diet. We eat cookies, brownies, bars, AND HUGE MEALS...........not to mention I love Margaritas at the lake!! :bartime: But, I've been doing well during the week so my weekends haven't totally killed me!!


----------



## Norm70

I hit a big wall but i am starting to progress slowly i am past my college football playing weight, although that is still big(I was a left tackle in college) but every little big helps.

What about those commercials that say you can lose 10 pounds and 6 inches on your pant size? I have lost 60 lbs and have not went down at all???


----------



## Dak

Seems like I've just been maintaining...of course, my best season for losing weight is just arriving. :lol:


----------



## TANATA

I'm 6'1 182 and looking to get back in football form at 200 like I was last year. :roll:


----------



## njsimonson

Still 191 here. Need to up my exercise regimen.


----------



## AdamFisk

I can't remember what I had lost the last time I posted but since last Thanksgiving I have lost 75lbs. For the past couple months I have been eating a little more junk than I did prior to that. But I still keep the exercise up and am maintaining my weight. I'll get back on her hard after hunting season and see if I can't drop another 10-15lbs.


----------



## deacon

AdamFisk said:


> I can't remember what I had lost the last time I posted but since last Thanksgiving I have lost 75lbs. For the past couple months I have been eating a little more junk than I did prior to that. But I still keep the exercise up and am maintaining my weight. I'll get back on her hard after hunting season and see if I can't drop another 10-15lbs.


Wow, I think I am down 0.75 lbs in 4 months, brutal I just like to eat to much. Have been working out the last month so hopefully can gain some ground. Oh no here comes the holidays HELP............


----------



## KEN W

Well,I started at 230lbs.......weighed 222 this morning.Just eating smaller portions and fruit for snacks.Plus as much exercise as I have time for.


----------



## ac700wildcat

I fell off track when i started a part time job and am back up past where i started. I've been doin a lot of night driving and drinking pop and energy drinks to make sure I stay up. Two weeks and I'll be done at my normal job and will be making my part time job full time. I get done around 4 in the morning and we just got one of them Anytime Fitness places in town, so I'm thinking a membership is going to have to happen, so i can go there on my way home for an hour every morning or something.


----------



## schultz345

haha nick, your gonna be just a little guy if you get down to 172, i'm at 185 right now after losing 8 pounds since getting to college and im starting to feel small


----------



## hunter121390

ehh, wat the heck. ill start. i like to eat .

im 5'4"
weight=246 (a lot of muscle though)

i think ill aim for 190 by NEXT hunting season. so basically i have to lose 56 pounds by september 1st 2008. idk if i can do it. i just like to eat too much. but ill give it a shot.


----------



## njsimonson

189 this morning. Not too bad coming out of Thanksgiving. Now the tough part. Candy boxes at work, baked goods at home, fish fries, deer sausage, sitting on my bottom in an ice house, and lets not forget Christmas dinner and leftovers! Yikes!

I might end up stopping at 180...I've been told I'm looking too thin as it is. But...we'll see.


----------



## bioman

Okay, end of the year is rapidly approaching...

How did everybody do over the course of the year?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I never posted when the original thread started, but around that time I had started exercising, taking weight loss pills and multi vitamins, and drinking protein shakes.

I was 6'0" and about 190 in June. I do have a stockier build so my main goal was to transfer fat into muscle, not necessarily lose weight. I stuck with it really well for about 3 months and was down to 180, while dramatically improving my strength. It was nice to hear friends say they noticed a big difference, even though I didn't because my weight hadn't dropped that much.

Since then, starting a new job and the hunting seasons took a toll on my efforts and I am back to around 190, and definately lost some definition and strength.

I plan on getting into it again soon, as losing the excess in the winter gives you a huge advantage as you are only going to lose more in the summer. I may however be starting another new career soon that may require a ton of work on my part...I am going to really try to stick with exercising though.


----------



## njsimonson

> hunting seasons took a toll on my efforts


Funny, those 4-6 mile days tend to help me lose weight, or at the least stay level.

I'm currently 188. Sort of plateauing right now. Will start running again in the spring. As for now, it's just 2 miles of walking a day.

Get back on the horse, you have a good start. The weight room is always a good option in winter, get back at it to impress the honeys in springtime.


----------



## Bgunit68

I've been on here over a year now and just found this thread. Well I'm kind of proud of myself so I'll share. Last Spring I was 372 lbs. I'm 6'8" but even that is still very, very heavy. I play a lot of softball and usually lose about 20 lbs during the summer, which I did. In late August I was 351lbs. At that same time I found out I had type II Diabetes. My Dr. said even if I were to lose 20 more lbs it would help. I put myself on a very strict diet (my own) Low carb and no more than 1200 calories a day. I did a lot of calorie counting, a lLOT of calorie counting (lol). I came up with a lot of low cal food that filled me up. I am happy to say I now weigh 262 lbs. I have about 17 more lbs to go to my goal. But, wow, what a difference hunting this year has been. I didn't realize haw sick I was getting until I felt better. My Cholesterol was high. My Doctor said all my numbers went from very bad to that of an athlete. In a little over 4 months.


----------



## MossyMO

Bgunit68
Congradulations, sounds like you will be acheiving your goal shortly. Thanks fo posting, success stories are an inspiration !!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Had to start working out again. Jumped on the scale about 3 weeks ago and just about died. I was the heaviest I have ever been, 202 at 6' tall. At the end of the summer, I was about 182. I couldn't believe a gained that much in 4 months.

So, like I said I began eating better about 3 weeks ago and started working out about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Started taking the Hydroxycut again, sport blend multi vitamins, and drinking 2 whey protein shakes a day. I use those shakes as a sort of meal substitute. Usually I'll have one for lunch, and one for supper after I work out, along with some solid food. I am really trying to eat a minimal amout of calories. Those two shakes, mixed with milk, give me about 400 calories, and I try to eat less than 600 calories in solid food a day.

I work out about an hour a day. I start by running on the treadmill to get my heart rate up. I then do several sets of random weight lifting exercises(bench, leg extensions, pull downs, curls, sit ups, etc). I hop back on the treadmill to get the heart rate up again, then repeat the weight lifting exercises.

I can already see I am in much better shape, with my muscles getting more defined. I'm down to 191 after about 2 1/2 weeks, lost 10 lbs. I'm 6' tall, so I would like to drop down even more.

Not sure how low I want to go, it is difficult to gauge when you are adding muscle at the same time. If I get down to 175 or 180 by summer, I think I would be happy with that. I usually drop a few pounds in the summer anyway, so that would give me a head start.


----------



## Norm70

well i ran my 1st 5k tonight in my workout. (I was jacked and had to tell someone!


----------



## fargojohnson

Hydroxycut anybody try this? How did your body react?


----------



## duckjunky

65 pounds and still losing and 10 inches off of my waist. Went from a 44 to 34 . Feeling great too. Good luck guys.
duckjunky


----------



## R y a n

Is anyone doing a hardcore weight loss plan this spring like this one?

Anyone wanna get this thread hummin' again with status reports, this spring's goals etc?

Did anyone reach their last year's goal?


----------



## USAlx50

ryan- I'm in. I just started getting back in the gym again this week. My weight fluctuates every summer-winter ever since I stopped playing hockey. I usually go from 175-190 every year which is probably about 20 lbs of fat due to less muscle mass as well. To me that seems like a lot, and its easily noticeable.

My plan is to lift 3-4 times a week and maybe start running. Lifting really sparks my metabolism. As far as diet, I'm going to cut back on the beer drinking  and cut out carbs later at night as much as possible. Ive found that not eating anything with medium to high amounts of sugar helps a lot too.

My goal- 2 falls ago I was 180lbs and 10% body fat.. I want that back, along with all the easy chicks I had that year. Id like to get back to my strength levels from then as well.


----------



## R y a n

USAlx50 said:


> ryan- I'm in. I just started getting back in the gym again this week. My weight fluctuates every summer-winter ever since I stopped playing hockey. I usually go from 175-190 every year which is probably about 20 lbs of fat due to less muscle mass as well. To me that seems like a lot, and its easily noticeable.
> 
> My plan is to lift 3-4 times a week and maybe start running. Lifting really sparks my metabolism. As far as diet, I'm going to cut back on the beer drinking  and cut out carbs later at night as much as possible. Ive found that not eating anything with medium to high amounts of sugar helps a lot too.
> 
> My goal- 2 falls ago I was 180lbs and 10% body fat.. I want that back, along with all the easy chicks I had that year. Id like to get back to my strength levels from then as well.


I'm in too. I committed this week to a group of friends to join a local google group where we all sit and discuss our highs/lows everyday as we struggle with getting enough excercise, eating right, pushing away the bad junk etc..

It's motivating to check out your email and see/respond to several ongoing threads about how everyone is doing. It's been keeping me accountable and it's front of mind everyday I see those threads..


----------



## Norm70

i am down 15 in the last month. if i count the 60 i lost a couple yrs ago(and kept off) i have lost alot of weight. I started out cutting out pop a month ago and when low carb about a week ago. my goal 2 yrs ago was 150lbs(yeah i was pretty big) which would put at about 210. I am about 6'3 so i am getting there. i am in like flynn!

....i fell off a little bit fgor super bowl but not to bad, just ate a couple potato chips!!


----------



## taddy1340

R y a n said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ryan- I'm in. I just started getting back in the gym again this week. My weight fluctuates every summer-winter ever since I stopped playing hockey. I usually go from 175-190 every year which is probably about 20 lbs of fat due to less muscle mass as well. To me that seems like a lot, and its easily noticeable.
> 
> My plan is to lift 3-4 times a week and maybe start running. Lifting really sparks my metabolism. As far as diet, I'm going to cut back on the beer drinking  and cut out carbs later at night as much as possible. Ive found that not eating anything with medium to high amounts of sugar helps a lot too.
> 
> My goal- 2 falls ago I was 180lbs and 10% body fat.. I want that back, along with all the easy chicks I had that year. Id like to get back to my strength levels from then as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in too. I committed this week to a group of friends to join a local google group where we all sit and discuss our highs/lows everyday as we struggle with getting enough excercise, eating right, pushing away the bad junk etc..
> 
> It's motivating to check out your email and see/respond to several ongoing threads about how everyone is doing. It's been keeping me accountable and it's front of mind everyday I see those threads..
Click to expand...

RYAN,

Cut out those Mt Dews and the task at hand will be A LOT easier. Just stating the obvious! :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

I don't have really any weight to lose, just need to eat better and continue exercise. The last 6 months of 2008 were tough due to long hours, new job, new base....how many more excuses can I come up with? 

Been TDY to Texas for 1 month...working out with weights and cardio. I've already lost about 4 lbs and 1" on my waist. My diet has been phenomenal despite living in a hotel room with a microwave. Had an expected minor lapse with the Super Bowl, but no major worries.

Once a person is back in shape, it's amazing how one can do with less sleep and feel better as a whole. I strayed from my diet this weekend and I can feel it today...lagging and my *** is blowing out.

I commend all those who embrace the lifestyle change. You and your family needs it. Obesity continues to be at all-time rates, especially in children. Be a role model for your kids.

On a similar note, the only TV show that is a "must-watch" for me is Biggest Loser. It's the only reality show where I feel everyone "wins."

Good luck!


----------



## Norm70

does anyone know where i can get a free low carb list. i have been doing largely on my own, smartly, no pound of bacon a day, but the lists i have googled 3/4 of the things are not practical in oakes,nd. or just have a list they have followed in the past.

i have been eating alot of protein. chicken mostly, but i am having trouble with the veggies and snacks.

any help would be great.


----------



## R y a n

Norm70 said:


> does anyone know where i can get a free low carb list. i have been doing largely on my own, smartly, no pound of bacon a day, but the lists i have googled 3/4 of the things are not practical in oakes,nd. or just have a list they have followed in the past.
> 
> i have been eating alot of protein. chicken mostly, but i am having trouble with the veggies and snacks.
> 
> any help would be great.


What types of stuff aren't practical in Oakes norm? Atkins style stuff? Soy type stuff?


----------



## DodgeLynn

I'm in. Need to get me arse in gear. Lose some chunk and get in shape.


----------



## MSG Rude

DodgeLynn said:


> I'm in. Need to get me arse in gear. Lose some chunk and get in shape.


So many choices for edits it is overwhelming.... dd:


----------



## Norm70

well hard to explain. its a typical small town grocery store. soy stuff not alot of ex. soy milk which i won't touch with a 10 ft pole. you don't get alot fo fresh things, fish, veggies things like that.

to give you an example i have a friend that is gluten free, because of medical issues and he has not bought more that 20 buck worth of groceries in oakes since he started.


----------



## DodgeLynn

MSG Rude said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. Need to get me arse in gear. Lose some chunk and get in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> So many choices for edits it is overwhelming.... dd:
Click to expand...

  Oh dear sir, my fragile feminine sensibilites couldn't imagine any sort of edits taking place. :justanangel:

:stirpot:


----------



## DodgeLynn

Norm70 said:


> well hard to explain. its a typical small town grocery store. soy stuff not alot of ex. soy milk which i won't touch with a 10 ft pole. you don't get alot fo fresh things, fish, veggies things like that.
> 
> to give you an example i have a friend that is gluten free, because of medical issues and he has not bought more that 20 buck worth of groceries in oakes since he started.


Norm do you ever head into larger towns? One with a larger grocery?Perhaps once a month? I can get you some recipes that work well to make ahead and freeze in serving sizes. Helps with portion control and may be more convenient for you to purchase the necessary items when you have the opportunity.


----------



## R y a n

Norm70 said:


> to give you an example i have a friend that is gluten free, because of medical issues and he has not bought more that 20 buck worth of groceries in oakes since he started.


Norm have you considered trying gluten free? Gluten is a huge part of the problem with my diet too...

Not sure if you've considered that..


----------



## Norm70

had to bring this one back up and brag. last week for the the 1st time since i was a junior in HS i went under 3 hundo. now for some of you that might seem like alot still but when you started at 390 2 yrs ago. man did i feel great! Now on to my ultimate goal of 200lbs!

its been a long process. about 2 yrs ago i took off about 60 but i knew it was short lived b/c it was all b/c of exercise not what i ate. now its been what i eat combined with excercise. I fell off the wagon and went back up to about 350. last april i said enough was enough, doc recommended bp meds and i was 30 frickin yrs old i asked if i could wait a few months and see if weight loss would help. I am now on a permanent lifestyle change and best part about it i actually found healthy foods that get me full.

my bp is down my acid reflux is gone, no upset stomachs from late night bar food its one hell of a change but boy to i feel better. its also a great feeling to know not if but when i am going to reach 200lbs.

anyone need tips i would be happy to help.

my progression

goes from lightest to heaviest, the unibomber look goes after i reach 275


----------



## Savage260

So how did this work for others? I would like to get some thing serious like this going. I could stand to lose 20-30lbs, and unless I have some other folks to kick me in the a$$ every once in a while I never get it done. I hit the gym for a week, then get "too busy" with other stuff. I know the diet is more about portion control than any thing else. It is the calories not the carbs that make the difference. I just need to get more active. Softball 2 nights a week isn't quite active enough for me.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Congrats Norm! I'm happy for ya buddy! The more you lose, the more dedicated you will become, and you have too... Cause once you start reaching your goal, your body won't cooperate w/ you like you want it too. You gotta kick it into another gear! I went from 240 last year down to 185 right now. Still have a lot of work to do, and it gets a little depressing after a while. Then you just have to realize how far you've come and be happy w/ yourself. You'll get there buddy!!!


----------



## AdamFisk

Savage260 said:


> . Softball 2 nights a week isn't quite active enough for me.


For some reason, I always found softball to be worse for my health....Damn tailgating.

I will be in for something like this, AGAIN, once things slow down at work. Since my Sr year in highschool I've gained and lost a dramatic amount of weight, twice. I'm talking 90lbs lost the first time, than gained, than 65lbs lost, kept it off for awhile again, than gained back 35 and have been holding steady since. I'm sure that kind of weight losses and gains can't be good for a guy. Problem is I get really busy with work and eating and exercise go to crap. Once that happens, it's HARD to get back into the routine once you do get the time.

I bought the P90X crap this Spring. I followed it for 2 weeks than work picked up and I couldn't commit to 1 hr a day 6 days a week. BUt it was a hell of a workout. I can't wait to give it a fair run this Fall.

I miss my "thinner" days. I could hop on the treadmill and run 5 miles in no time..........It will happen again.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

P90 is fantastic if you can get yourself a couple different sets of dumbell weights. I absolutely love the ab ripper. I don't have time w/ working everyday out here, to stick to the P90 anymore either, but I still do the ab ripper on my own 3 days a week. If nothing else, I absolutely love that ab workout.....


----------



## Savage260

> For some reason, I always found softball to be worse for my health....Damn tailgating.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Yea, I guess I never thought of it that way!!! I don't have more than 2 drinks, but the bar food after really gets me!!! Softball isn't really that much excercise any way.

I am kind of the opposite Adam. I have been the same weight since college in 99-00. I was 235 at 7% body fat now I am 235 at about 17%. I am not sure if getting back to 200 is what I need, but that is my target. Seems like every time I start working out, the muscles get bigger and I gain weight right away, then get discouraged and quit. I also get insanely hungry after working out, and the dietitician wife gets mad at me for eating a whole pizza. A workout partner and "support group" would be handy! With my schedule the workout partner is almost impossible though!


----------



## Heavy Hitter

[quote="Savage260
I am kind of the opposite Adam. I have been the same weight since college in 99-00. I was 235 at 7% body fat now I am 235 at about 17%. I am not sure if getting back to 200 is what I need, but that is my target. Seems like every time I start working out, the muscles get bigger and I gain weight right away, then get discouraged and quit. I also get insanely hungry after working out, and the dietitician wife gets mad at me for eating a whole pizza. A workout partner and "support group" would be handy! With my schedule the workout partner is almost impossible though![/quote]

Fantasizing about the good ol days again.......... Wild Bill's @ 1:00 a.m. 3 times a week for the first semester got me really bad.

I'm game this time.... could stand to lose 2-3, I mean 20-30 lbs more


----------



## njsimonson

Heh - I had forgotten about this thread. I'm currently at 197, and running 10-15 miles per week, and lifting 4-5 times a week. I'm a lot healthier than I was, even from just a couple of years ago. The cardio is the key, I can kick up my running or biking and shed a couple pounds when I need to.

Good luck to all - we're all fighting the same battle!


----------



## GSPMIKE

I`m in as well! Not too late is is?

I Started at 312 in 2007, went down to 238 by September 2008. See Pic.

Now I`m at 268 again cause I fell off the wagon too.

Getting Married Aug 14th and I would like to be at 258. 2 weeks ago 1 was 275. So with the help of god and a real long stick it should`t be a problem.

By this time next year I would like to be 200.


----------



## pushomikuor

djleye said:


> Exercise is great for you but it wont take off weight,
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if you exercise vs not exercising you will weigh less with it, no matter what your diet. I hope you meant that diet will help you lose more weight, not that exercise won't help you lose weight!!?? :huh:
Click to expand...

I think that it is not the question of "one" or "other"; both diet and exercise are equally important for weight loss. You may not always be able to diet very strictly and may want to "cheat" for 1 day per month at the very least; exercises would "make up" for it. Just my 2 cents! 

PurushyottamGhoshronaldCruz


----------



## GSPMIKE

pushomikuor said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exercise is great for you but it wont take off weight,
> 
> 
> 
> I think that if you exercise vs not exercising you will weigh less with it, no matter what your diet. I hope you meant that diet will help you lose more weight, not that exercise won't help you lose weight!!?? :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that it is not the question of "one" or "other"; both diet and exercise are equally important for weight loss. You may not always be able to diet very strictly and may want to "cheat" for 1 day per month at the very least; exercises would "make up" for it. Just my 2 cents!
Click to expand...

my first time down on weight I excercised alot, 4-5 days a week. 15 miles minimum, usually around 20 + , and worked out with weights as well. Not only did I lose a bunch of weight I was in some serious shape.

I drank a ton of water, ate alot of healthy foods (have to fuel the furnace), and splurged everyonce and a while. I quit drinking pop which seemed to make me not want other sweets and junk food.

Lots an lots of water!!

O and dont forget to have a beer from time to time! :beer:


----------



## Savage260

It always seems to me that if I don't do both I will never lose weight. If I just lift and run/bike I get more muscle, but never lose and in fact some times, depending on how heavy I lift, I gain weight. The pop thing didn't work for me either. I was a 12-24 can a day Dr.Pepper drinker, and I quit for 6 month and never lost a pound.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

If you seriously drank 12-24 cans of soda a day and didn't lose any weight, you made up for the soda drinking w/ something else. Drinking that much soda can probably cut 15lbs off you in a year if you did NOTHING else...... I'm a bit of a health nut, and soda is absolutely atrocious for you. Some more than others, but they are all loaded w/ sugar. And once you can cut sweets from your diet, you crave them less. Just like nicotine. It will still come back, but you won't HAVE to have it.

Losing weight should be a lifestyle change, not a goal. Some people eat to live, others live to eat. You shouldn't work out just so you can gorge. Its still wrecking havoc on your heart.

Mike you can do it bro. I was up to the same weight you were last year(238) from breaking my femur and got down to 205 in 6 months. I'm down to 185 now 6 months later. Hoping to get to a solid 180 by the end of July when I head back home. Doesn't seem like it wants to happen though...


----------



## GSPMIKE

Hey thanks Tim

I agree quitting a 12-24 can per day Dr. Pepper habit should reduce the weight. The Caloric intake on that would be 1800-3600 calories. Another thing I had to watch out for was juices alot of that stuff is bad for you as well.

Hunting an Snowmobile season is right around the corner! My hobbies are alot more fun when i`m in shape, cant wait! :thumb:


----------



## GSPMIKE

265 today, Only 7 more lbs and then I have to hold steady till after the wedding, I dont need my tux falling off. Well maybe at the end of the night. :beer:


----------



## Savage260

Oh, I am sure I drank a lot more juice after I stopped drinking the Dr. Pepper, but most of that was while I was working on roof tops, in my summer job during college. It was nothing to drink a 24 cube in a day from sun up till it was too dark to see. I am guessing I burned through most if not all the extra calories because it was more work than football 3-a-days. I am not a huge fan of water so switching pop for juice was easy, but I never drank juice like I did the Dr. Pepper. I didn't lose a single lb though. My wife, who is an LRD, not just your regular "health nut", can't figure it out either.

HH, Wild Bill's at 1am???? Where were you eating? It was always Hilltop for me!


----------



## Norm70

thought i would get this back up to the top again. I have been holing pretty steady weightwise, but in a roundabout way i found out i lost 8 pant sizes!!! i went from pushing a 50 waist(ya i know its big) to a 42. a frickin 42 guys, i have not been a 42 since my sr. yr of high school.

i can really feel the difference! I think i have had my best softball season ever(when your 30 yrs old, its about the only way to gauge yourself athletically) I find balls i was a foot short on last yr i am getting to now. And other thing. some random guys said i had decent speed at our last softball game. Decent! I never been called anything but slow my whole life!

Its amazing what it has done for the way i look at myself. i have found that even if bills pile up or i just have a bad day this weightloss thing is always a positive to look toward.

i hope by next yr at this time i am posting pics of me at 200lbs. one way or another i am going to get there wish me luck!

Hope the rest of you that have kept with this thread are doing well also.

On a side note: If any of you will be at the state rec 4 softball tourney in fargo let me know, we usually find a good time up there! :beer:


----------



## Norm70

oh one more tip i have stopped with the pop but can't stand just drinking water. The great value water bottle flavor packs at wally world (i think they are 12 for about $1.50) have done wonders for me.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

For me, the only problem w/ drinking water is it gets expensive. I can't stand drinking tap water. And its really not an option in reality. The ability to be able to open and close your water is priceless, especially when you work around computers... I actually had my Ma send me a bunch of the flavor packets over here and I got sick of them after a week. Went back to drinking straight water. I typically polish off a gallon a day, but would really like to get an additional two liters down. Suckin on a couple cups of coffee in the morning slows the process down... But keep it up Norm, don't be happy w/ a 42 bro. I have never had below a taped waist of 37, thought it was just impossible. I'm at 34 now w/out sucking in at all. Keep pushing man. Don't let yourself get sucked into skipping a workout.

I have a 10 miler we're running tomorrow. I can't wait to get it over with. I didn't want to do it and got volunteered... I think 10 is just a little overkill for me w/ my bad shin splints. We'll see how it goes. I been running about 20 miles a week for the last 3 weeks, but really pushing them out, so hopefully I'll be good. I'll know by the 5 mile mark whether or not Ill be able to finish. I'm pretty sure I can jog it, but my goal is 1+30. Either way, I just can't wait to get it done. I have nothing to kill myself over the last week I'm here, once this run is over with... Can't wait to get back and get back on my normal workout routine.


----------



## njsimonson

*



12-24 can per day Dr. Pepper

Click to expand...

*Ok, if I read that right...that's like a full days worth of calories right there (2000 - 3500, give or take) and it's ALL SUGAR! Ugh. Switch to Diet Dr. P at the very least. And how the heck can you afford 4-6 cases of pop a week at $7 a case? Yikes! Definitely cut that out, or switch to diet and and I'd guess that you'll see results almost instantaneously. Good luck!



> For me, the only problem w/ drinking water is it gets expensive.


Invest in a Brita tap filter, and a Brita water pitcher for the fridge - there's nothing the double-filter doesn't get out (and I live where the tap water tastes like you're chewing on ROCKS!) Two larger sunk costs to start, but with some refillable bottles you're saving $1.09 a serving and even the Gulf Oil Zone water would taste like Aquafina!

Is (or has) anyone done P90X? I'm going to give it a go this fall and see how it is.


----------



## Savage260

No, you didn't read that correctly. I did that years ago, and when I did quit for 6 months I didn't lose any weight. The life style changed, along with the pop drinking. No pop, but a lot less excercise too. Diet pop is not an option for me. Those flavor packs from wal mart sure do taste good though!


----------



## njsimonson

10-4. The Crystal Light to-go packs are pretty good too.


----------



## Norm70

ya crystal light ones are great too. the great value ones are half the cost when they are not on sale though. i checked the nutritional info on them 5 calories is about all i can see on the ones that taste like tang. i usually get grape and lemonade also.

the brita filters are great to. just remeber to change them out when the say too. had a bad expierence with that one time!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Nick, I always do have a filter on my tap, but again, my problem is I like cold water. My buddy would refill the gallon jug and just drink from that. I can't stand room temp water... I could save those aquafina bottles, which i did for a while, but found after a while they honestly seemed to get stale. I'm just very funny about water. I actually use the brita pitchers when at home. I friggin love those things.

On another note, I finished the Virginia 10 Miler a few hours ago. Some disappointment since I wasn't able to finish it w/out walking. I barely walked at all though. I stopped three times for a total of probably a quarter mile. My legs just didn't want to cooperate. I'd stop to walk and I wasn't even out of breath, I just had nothing left in my legs after about 7 miles. At 7 miles it started to hurt, at 8 I was pretty much done. I ended up crossing at 1:30 on the dot though, which isn't bad and was what I had set out to do anyway, so i can't be upset. Now that this is over, I can relax a bit, cause this was draining me mentally for 3 weeks. And I only have 8 days before I head home. Ridin the home stretch out in style.....


----------



## GSPMIKE

I havent lost a pound since my last post, so i have to bust my *** here to reach my goal before the wdding.

I`m the total opposite with water, when I`m thirsty I like it room temp. If I'm just going to have a leisure glass of Ice water thats not bad either.

The flavor packets taste chalky to me. The water think is expensive, I buy the 1liter aquafinas for 99 cents. and then refill them when I'm around water coolers.


----------



## duckjunky

Well since this post started I've lost a total of 115 pounds. Right now I'm running 5 miles a day . I started running 1 mile then went to 3. My goal this summer was to run in 5 5Ks. I'm running in one this Saturday and then I'll have three to go. This keeps me in great shape for hunting season. Good Luck Guys, :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

96 - Nice work on the 10-miler, that time is 9:00/mile, which is a very good pace!

duckjunky - AWESOME JOB MAN! You're half the man you used to be - and that's a GOOD thing!  I've got a couple 5Ks coming up in August myself. Keep up the great effort, fall is the time I see how my summer running pays off in the field!


----------



## duckjunky

Just an update on the 5k that I ran in this morning. My time was 33.14 and took third in my age bracket 35-39(Im 38) and I WON A FREAKIN MEDAL!!!!! :beer: 3 more 5ks to go. I cant believe how much I enjoy running but Im going to keep doing it as long as I enjoy it. Enjoy the weekend every one.


----------



## njsimonson

WORD! :beer:


----------



## Savage260

Well, I officially started today. Figured my son is one today, so if I want to see his 21st I better get started! Weighed in a 238lbs. Hoping to be in the 200-210 range by the end of the year. Not looking to go any lower than that. BMI stuff says I should be in the 175-185 range, but I want to have a few muscles too, not just a stick man. No pop, watching the juice intake, workout 3-4 times a week(45min-1.5 hour each) more greens and less eating fast food in the break room. Here's hoping! Will update in one month.


----------



## njsimonson

Well, welcome to the fray Savage! Sounds like a good reason to get started! Best of luck, and we're with ya!


----------



## Norm70

the unibomber look is gone i was at 274.9 this morning on the wrestling scale at the school. here comes 250lbs. I am nervous i ordered tux pants for a wedding i am in this saturday in may and i am pretty sure they will not fit. the ladies might get a show


----------



## okoutlaw

I guess im late joinin in on this but Ive been tryin to trim down since about January. I'm 5'8" and started out a hefty 198 and this morning I hit the 40lb loss mark. 157lbs feel good, look good only bad part is clothes dont fit anymore gotta buy new stuff and I hate buyin clothes.


----------



## duckjunky

5K report guys I ran in one last Saturday and my time was 32:38 .....MY BEST TIME TO DATE !!!!! :beer: There were alot of speed demons in my age brackett even though I posted I respectable time I didnt even place in my age brackett. LOL. I've got one more to run in this Saturday I'm hoping to hit 30 mins. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## njsimonson

OKoutlaw - Incredible man! That's some inspirational stuff there. I was "not a clothes buyer" either until I started to get more fit, and I'd think "damn...it's fun to put some jeans on that look good!"

Right on duckjunky, keep up the great work, I have enjoyed your reports! I've shaved 1:01 off my time from last year and have one more 5k next weekend, a memorial run for a local student- http://www.reedsrun.com. I'm hoping to add to my deficit this year, and get my time down by 1:20 in the next race, this week's regimen was brutal, but I think I can do it next Saturday!

I always laugh to myself when I see the times of the cross-country kids that run the local 5ks. 18:03, 19:34, 21:00. Now THAT'S fast!

My wife is running one today near Virginia, MN, and it would be a great day for it...but it's an even better day for the ruffed grouse opener!


----------



## Savage260

Well, it has been just over a month. I have not lost weight,I have toned up a bit, and have gotten a good bit of strength back. Got some positive feedback this week when the first thing my sister said(haven't seen her in 3 months) was "have you lost weight"? Got to hit the gym more this month. Watching the diet has turned out to be the easier part.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Not losing "weight" doesn't mean you haven't lost fat. Especially if you are hitting weights and keeping your heart rate up.

Me about a year and a half after I broke my femur and me a couple months ago. File was to big so had to add it via PB. 4/09 and 07/10 time frames.


----------



## duckjunky

Yesterdays 5K report: 30:37 I CUT 2 MINUTES OFF OF LAST SATURDAYS TIME !!!!!! :beer: :rock: 
nj- I hope you and your wife ran very well.... The times of the local H.S. c/c and track stars here is unbelievable also. I ran a 5k in July and the guy that won was a track athlete at Cent Mich Univ. He ran the 5k as his warm up and then took the overall win with a time of 19:15 that was AWESOME!!!!. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GUYS!!!!!


----------



## Norm70

same size same brand pants, same exact shirt... 2 year difference
have since lost another 25lbs since latest pic was take


----------



## njsimonson

It's been a while since I checked in, so...where are we all at for the New Year?

I did P90X this fall, it was incredible. I dropped 16 pounds between Sept 27 and Dec 24 and really added some muscle, my low was 185.5 (I'm back to 189 now after my two-week holiday break, LOL.), I went from 3 consecutive chin-ups to 13, 2 pull ups to 11, plus I'm down to a 33 wiastline for the first time since I don't know when. I start round 2 tomorrow in preparation for my vacation at the end of March and I've also started my program for a 10K around Ford Island in Pearl Harbor while we're there.

I have to say, if you've ever thought of doing P90X, DO IT. I've lifted for years and never seen the muscle and strength results I've seen with this program. Chest, shoulders, legs and especially back and biceps all show incredible growth, and you start seeing it right away. It takes a time commitment each day, but I'd say it's totally worth it as results are evident by week three! Even if you can't do everything (I still struggle with 1-arm push-ups), you can modify the motions and still find great success.

I'm shooting for 180 pounds by my vacation and then maintaining that through the summer. Best of luck in all your personal improvement resolutions this year! I'll check in more frequently and let you know how round 2 goes!


----------



## wurgs

I've heard alot of good things about it. How much time does each workout take and whats the cost?


----------



## njsimonson

The weight training (2-3 muscle groups, and abs on days 1, 3 & 5) programs take 1:15 minutes.
The cardio training (Plyometrics, Kenpo on days 2 and 6) take just under an hour. 
The yoga session (day 4) is 1:30 and a welcome break each week!

I think it still goes for around $120 + SH on their site, but you can find it on eBay for $100 or less. I see there's a buy-it-now P90X up for $54 there with more than 10 available, that's 50%+ off!

Pull-up bar is $30, a plate dumbell set is another $50. So you should be able to do it all for $220.


----------



## Norm70

me at 262.7 down from about 375. i actually do not recall what i started at exactly. march 30th is my 1 yr mark i want to be at 250.


----------



## duckjunky

Keep up the Great Work Norm :beer: My plan this year is to run in twenty 5ks this race season and go from a 34 in waist to a 30 in waist. Good Luck Everyone Dont Stop Working Out!!!!!


----------



## Tator

Finally read through all the pages on here, and got some good tips, BUT I need some help on eating habits

Looking for help from you guys who pack a lunch to work, here is what my routine looks like, help me out if ya can

6:00 am Run on treadmill
6:45 am Eat a bowl of cheerios

10:00 am break time - pack a protein bar, OR if I'm at work, make a bowl of oatmeal and add a little honey and a coke zero

Noon - Usually pack a sandwich, and have been just putting in an apple or orange Sandwich is either deer summer 
sausage or ham and cheese sandwich, or whatever, some kind of sandwich on whole wheat bread and have a 
water with a packet of sugar free flavor adder

3:00 pm break time been eating either an apple or orange with a bottle of water (with sugar free flavor adder)

6:00 pm Supper, whatever we choose to eat that evening, main thing is to limit my size of serving, I'm always a 
come back for 2nds and 3rds type of guy

Just looking for some meals to take to work that are healthy and tasty out of a lunch box

Started at 255 pounds, got down to 237, back up to 245

Thanks
Tator

P.S. been chew free for over a month now, and it's for good. Note to self, one can of chew has the equivalent of 80 cigaretts, YOUCK. Once diagnoes with oral cancer, patients average life expectancy is less than 5 years, someting to think about if you have kids..... I'm off that poison for good this time....


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Anybody have any tips on cardio? I lift weights fairly rigourously every other day for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, and do cardio on the in between days running, usually running 2 1/2 to 3 miles, slight incline at 6 mph. What I have been finding is since I have been working out a while, it is harder to get my heart rate up to 160. In order to do so, I have to set the incline higher on the treadmill but that ends up hurting my knees/shins/calf muscles which makes me slow down and rest more often.

Was going to buy a stationary bike and a heavy bag to beat up to mix it up a little and maybe help with the strain on my knees.

When this thread was started and I initially posted, I was in the mid 180's. I have gone on streaks of working out/not working out since then, but since last summer I have really been on a pretty good routine except for a couple months during hunting season.

I've been taking some of the whey protein, pre, intra, and post workout supplements as well.

Currently weigh about 172 lbs, 12.5% body fat, 60% water. Love my new scale that tells me all that, otherwise you could actually lose weight but gain fat. Now I know exactly where I am losing or gaining.


----------



## njsimonson

Tator - Kudos on getting of the lip candy. It's a tough vice to shake. One thing that really works for my wife is a food journal. Read the labels or find the nutrition info on the web and write it down each day. You'll be surprised how many calories you actually eat, and you can adjust your activity level (calories out > calories in) to compensate.

MLDS - The more fit you are, the harder it is to get your heart rate up. Pick your pace up if you want to raise your HR. If you're 172, 6'2" you're pretty lean and should be able to take to a faster pace quickly. Lower the incline as you try out a new pace. But if your knees are bad, that limits you, more speed is higher impact it seems. Elliptical is a good alternative: less impact, works thighs differently than running, focuses more on the quads. Monitor the stride rate that gets you into your cardio training area (mine is 160+ for 160 HR).

Today I ran my 10k in 50 minutes, a new best, but it's a treadmill too, so that doesn't really count. One month left of P90X as well, it's been an awesome ride!

Keep up the great work everyone and be proud of what you've accomplished thus far!


----------



## Bobm

google "water rower" its one of the few exercise machines that are everything they claim to be

its a great total body workout, quiet and easy on joints just like they claim

ergometers give an amazing workout and this one is pleasant to use, the fact its very quiet allows me to listen to music which helps me keep the pace and seems to make the time spent training go by quickly


----------



## njsimonson

Well, I hadn't been sick in a year and a half. Stepped off the plane - BAM! Head cold. It made my 10K run a bit more challenging, but I finished it in 51:37, which was above my goal of 50:00, but understandable. I weighed 185 when I left for Hawaii and ran a lot while I was there. I came back weighing 186, so not too bad all in all for the good food I ate (too much of) over the two weeks. Now for summer, I'm running 3-4 days per week and lifting 2 days per week, trying to keep it at or around 185 and drop my 5K time to 23:00 or less.

Good luck with your goals - let's hear about those races as we get into the running season!


----------



## duckjunky

Ran in my first 1/2 marathon yesterday, it was 13.1 miles on trails in the woods. The scenery was great and that made dealing with the very technical course easier. My time was 3:20:15 which I'm pleased with. There are always hills to deal with but the vast majority of these had huge washouts in them. My next run is a 5K on the 25th. Keep Up the Great Work Guys!!! Remember guys the healthier we get the more time we get to spend with our families. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

duckjunky -

Man that's great! I'm looking to get more into trail running in 2012! We've been doing some in our local state park the last two weeks, with all this nice year-end weather. I've finished up running for 2011 with those runs and some treadmill and logged 604.5 miles this year, and I'm looking to do 660 next year. I have plans to run the Dick Beardsley 1/2 in Detroit Lakes next fall, along with the TC 10 Mile, and the usual assortment of races in between.

Whatever everyone's weight and health goals are - best of luck and STICK TO 'EM in 2012. I'm looking to drop from 187 right now into the high 170s this spring with more running and better eating; I'm sure of the former, but sketchy on the latter, LOL. I'd like also like to hit 45:45 on my 10Ks next year and 21:20 on my 5Ks.


----------



## Norm70

thought i would bring this thread up to the top again. 2011-12 has brought ALOT of changes into my life mainly married to single again...but on the good side with an empty house, i started the Insanity workouts. i think i am on day 45. sitting at 260lbs as i have been for about a year but the difference in the shape of the body is huge! i think nick had mentioned something about p90x. I would say the same for insanity do it!!!!!! i is one of the hardest things you will do as far as workouts go in your life, but i can attest i am in the BEST shape of my life hands down.

hows everybody else doing????


----------



## ac700wildcat

Horrible........I'm trying to cut down on the pop and portion amounts. I've been taking my dog for walks when I get off work a couple times a week, but I want to get it up to at least 5 days. I've always known I needed to shed some pounds, but never took it too serious. Lately I've been realizing what the weight is doing to me as far as my joints and sleep apnea goes and I'm really not liking what my future is looking like if I stay the size I am or keep gaining weight. I'm trying to figure out some better things to take with me to work for lunch, so I can avoid the truck stop food that I normally have for my lunch. Sandwiches and chips for my lunch every night for the last five years have kicked my butt. Sitting in a seat and driving for work doesn't help much either. I'm not even close to as active as I used to be and it needs to change.

Wow, that was hard to type. At this point in my life, I hope I've came to a turning point am able to make the changes that I need to. Thanks for bumping this Norm.


----------

